# Glycemic index of nectarines?



## Premo55 (Jun 11, 2004)

So I bought some nectarines because they just looked so damn good in the store, and I'm actually pretty sure I'm not allowed to use them as fruit for carb cycling. Can anybody verify this?

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

Yup   They are somewhat low like peaches.


----------



## Premo55 (Jun 11, 2004)

Oh really? I read that they're a medium-glycemic fruit somewhere. Wonder if I should risk it. I'm just way too anal.

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

Eat the freaking Nectarine. 



So what if its med. glycemic.  Eat half of it.  I ate all sorts of fruits except bananas and melons.


----------



## V Player (Jun 13, 2004)

Alergic to bananas and melons Jodi? Or is there something we should know?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

For people cutting, banana's and melons are very high gi and would not advise anyone to eat while cutting.


----------



## Premo55 (Jun 13, 2004)

Canteloupes are low GI though, I think honey dew melons are too. Aren't they same thing? I'm rambling.

Peace.


----------



## V Player (Jun 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> For people cutting, banana's and melons are very high gi and would not advise anyone to eat while cutting.


Uh....Jodi, I work construction and I normaly have a Pro Complex shake with one cup oats, dab of honey, and a banana with mixed with 1 serving of gatorade. I have never before trained in cycles so I have never cut before. I just got through with my first ever bulk cycle and thats the shake I was using for the first meal. I found that it helped me maintain till lunch pretty well since I walk around with a 40 pound tool belt all day long. I am about to start cutting, so in my situation, would you still recommend I get rid of the banana in the morning? I wasnt planning on having it PWO in the evening after what you said above.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

If you are a hard gainer then I wouldn't worry about 1 banana but if you put on fat easy I would stay away from ANY hi gi carbs.


----------



## sara (Jun 14, 2004)

and grapes, pineapples


----------

